# Owning/Leasing property La Union



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi all, My partner and I are looking at property in/around San Fernando city La Union.
Semi retirement home property. I work interstate (Aus) and O/S 6 months of the year, Benjie
works part time here in Oz. We are looking at and have looked at several properties in the San Juan area over the last couple of years,,,,,,,to no avail. the agents we have been in contact with either cannot contact the owners of properties we have looked at or we never hear back from them,,,,,,,, (or the price goes up) very different to western real estate agents.
We are looking at beach front house and lot or just land and build on from Lingsat to southern Bocnotan. Prefer San Jaun. 
We are also interested to hear from members that have done this to advise on pitfalls, legal ramifications, good agents and property attorneys in the area we are looking.
Cheers.
Steve and Benjie.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you tried contacting The Waves Club or Poro Point Contacts? It is true that land prices are ridiculously skyrocketing in San Juan, San Fernando, Bauang area. 

Waves Beach Club and Residences

https://www.facebook.com/WavesBeachClub/

The Point Residences - Real Estate, Condo, Beachfront, House and Lot Properties for Sale in La Union Philippines

FYI, another Bar (sports bar) opened recently in Bauang;

https://www.facebook.com/Shooters-Sports-and-Grill-184717078549796/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Pakawala, thanks for the links, well aware of their establishments and sky rocketing prices, local beach front vacant land appears between 4 to 6 k per M2. Shooters we have seen but not visited as yet, next visit I'm sure we will.
Are you living up that way? Family is in Banks Poro.
Cheers, Steve and Benjie


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Pakawala, thanks for the links, well aware of their establishments and sky rocketing prices, local beach front vacant land appears between 4 to 6 k per M2. Shooters we have seen but not visited as yet, next visit I'm sure we will.
> Are you living up that way? Family is in Banks Poro.
> Cheers, Steve and Benjie


You might be able to get a beach front tax declaration lot/Salvage zone (unpredictable) lot in a bad area for 4 to 6k but not a titled beach front for 4k to 6k. We have a few of those, one a 250sq mtr beach front in Banks where you're from. It's has a fence and a deep well but nothing else on it. You may know the place in front of the deceased school teacher Miagi's lot. For 25 years there have been rumors of a Beach front Blvd passing through banks and I think they have finally given up on that rumor because small beach front lots are being sold there now. Construction of the nearby bay walk is bringing more interest and driving land prices up even higher. We're opposite Banks on the Airport side. You can keep up with developments in the area on SkyscraperCity. Luzon - SkyscraperCity Scroll down & click on San Fernando City and La Union Province


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Pakawala, We don't live there, still in Oz, family in Banks, I know of the bay walk you talk about but as you say,,,,may never happen, also squatters and the fishermans village there, prefer San Juan and there are vacant lots with clean titles (apparently) so the so called agents say but when we made offers on several properties over the Christmas/New year period we never heard back from the agents,,,,,I lie, one agent got back to us with a price rise from 4,700 to 5,500. We rejected this as there is a better block for 5,000 psm, lol, trouble is that the agent can't contact the owner,,,,,,,,does not know if it's still for sale,,,,this we found out after looking at the land with the agent....... No hurry, renting and looking local is the best way we think. As for non Filipinos owning property,,,,, can you shed some light on this? Leasing back from My partner, wills, covenants etc?
Thanks Again, Steve and Benjie


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Pakawala, We don't live there, still in Oz, family in Banks, I know of the bay walk you talk about but as you say,,,,may never happen,


It's the Blvd not the Bay Walk that may never happen. The Bay walk is a huge ongoing project & should be completed in a few months.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> prefer San Juan


Good choice. Anne Curtis, Chris Aquino & many other big name actors/singers seem to be going there more frequently. They like to hang out at Kahuna & San Juan Surf Resort. This may help with your question.

Can Foreigners Own Property in the Philippines?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Pakawala.
I am hoping some other members/expats can help with leasing back land/house from their asawa from first hand experience. Just trying so see what the options are before talking to an Attorney there and potentially throwing money away. Cheers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Pakawala.
> I am hoping some other members/expats can help with leasing back land/house from their asawa from first hand experience. Just trying so see what the options are before talking to an Attorney there and potentially throwing money away. Cheers.


Leasing from your asawa is like leasing from yourself, can't be done.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Gary D.
I should clarify, we are a gay couple, not legally married but in a de facto relationship (Recognised in Australia).
From all I have read we are not a couple under Philippine law, so in essence I would be leasing that from my friend, a Filipino, just putting it out there for input from more experienced people than myself.
My apologies for saying Asawa as that is not correct.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Pakawala.
> I am hoping some other members/expats can help with leasing back land/house from their asawa from first hand experience. Just trying so see what the options are before talking to an Attorney there and potentially throwing money away. Cheers.


You mentioned that you both are males. I suggest you contact an attorney during your next trip here and inquire what your legal rights you have for a same sex marriage is in The Philippines. You may discover it's not recognized here.

Definitely speak to an Attorney concerning the creation of a lease. It's very important to ensure the register of deeds documents the lease on the title. In my almost 35 years here, the foolish ones who failed to pursue the lease and have had marriage problems, most came out on the losing end and have lost all or most of the business/property. I have never heard of 1 Expat lose their property/business who had a lease.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pakawala said:


> You mentioned that you both are males. I suggest you contact an attorney during your next trip here and inquire what your legal rights you have for a same sex marriage is in The Philippines. You may discover it's not recognized here.
> 
> Definitely speak to an Attorney concerning the creation of a lease. It's very important to ensure the register of deeds documents the lease on the title. In my almost 35 years here, the foolish ones who failed to pursue the lease and have had marriage problems, most came out on the losing end and have lost all or most of the business/property. I have never heard of 1 Expat lose their property/business who had a lease.


Hi pakawala,
Very sorry for the late (very late) reply, work commitments and work on the property,,,,,I got lost in our world here in Oz, no excuse, apologies.
Yes you are right, we need to see an attorney there with regards to same sex de facto relationships and leasing. As we all know things can change in a marriage/partnership fairly quickly as it did with my ex wife after 22 years of marriage, costly indeed.

We are still searching/looking at properties from Urbitztondo up to Bocnotan, a few possibilities that we will look at in March when we are back for a month, we will also do a bit of door knocking/no agents.
Thanks for your input, much appreciated.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hi pakawala,
> Very sorry for the late (very late) reply, work commitments and work on the property,,,,,I got lost in our world here in Oz, no excuse, apologies.
> Yes you are right, we need to see an attorney there with regards to same sex de facto relationships and leasing. As we all know things can change in a marriage/partnership fairly quickly as it did with my ex wife after 22 years of marriage, costly indeed.
> 
> ...


Steve, 

Not sure where the areas are you mentioned in your post. However, if looking for condos, there are some almost finished at the SM Mall in Angeles City. Also in Angels, there are condos that are finished now at Marquee Mall. Last I heard a one Bdrm at Marquee was like P4 million. Too rich for my blood but they are nice inside. Only two drawbacks. They seem a bit too small and you must buy and install your own split type air conditioner. The condo units in the below photo are the ones at Marquee Mall.

Jet Lag


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Steve,
> 
> Not sure where the areas are you mentioned in your post. However, if looking for condos, there are some almost finished at the SM Mall in Angeles City. Also in Angels, there are condos that are finished now at Marquee Mall. Last I heard a one Bdrm at Marquee was like P4 million. Too rich for my blood but they are nice inside. Only two drawbacks. They seem a bit too small and you must buy and install your own split type air conditioner. The condo units in the below photo are the ones at Marquee Mall.
> 
> Jet Lag


Hi Jet Lag, readers.
Thanks for the reply, we did live in a 3 bed 3 bath condo in Manila for a year before moving back to Oz a few years ago, though it was spacious, well appointed and across the road from a major mall I felt hemmed in and no garden or shed to potter in. It was a good experience and not far from Bengies work but for my semi retirement I would prefer land, preferably on the beach or very close to one. 
The areas we are looking are from San Fernando City as far north as Bocnotan La Union as our family are in the area. We have many houses and vacant lots to look at when we get back as well as speaking to an attorney regarding leasing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Jet Lag, readers.
> Thanks for the reply, we did live in a 3 bed 3 bath condo in Manila for a year before moving back to Oz a few years ago, though it was spacious, well appointed and across the road from a major mall I felt hemmed in and no garden or shed to potter in. It was a good experience and not far from Bengies work but for my semi retirement I would prefer land, preferably on the beach or very close to one.
> The areas we are looking are from San Fernando City as far north as Bocnotan La Union as our family are in the area. We have many houses and vacant lots to look at when we get back as well as speaking to an attorney regarding leasing.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Sounds like you have some good areas picked out to look at. I don't blame you with the cramped condo set up. Ya know, you might look at housing in Subic City and also San Antonio Zambales. Those are good areas too and a lot closer to civilization when ya get tired of being out in the sticks as it were..


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Sounds like you have some good areas picked out to look at. I don't blame you with the cramped condo set up. Ya know, you might look at housing in Subic City and also San Antonio Zambales. Those are good areas too and a lot closer to civilization when ya get tired of being out in the sticks as it were..


Thanks Jet Lag but as said family are there, San Juan is our pick really or urbitztondo, lol, way too far for the family to walk from Banks Poro, too far for a tricycle and about 3 Jeepny rides. Lorma hospital is 10 to 15 mins away, most things available in San Fernando.

We live out in the "sticks" now on 50 acres, 20 mins drive to town and hospital and enjoy the rural life style but not the acres of mowing and gardens these days, smaller block to play with when we buy there. Thanks for your ideas though.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Jet Lag but as said family are there, San Juan is our pick really or urbitztondo, lol, way too far for the family to walk from Banks Poro, too far for a tricycle and about 3 Jeepny rides. Lorma hospital is 10 to 15 mins away, most things available in San Fernando.
> 
> We live out in the "sticks" now on 50 acres, 20 mins drive to town and hospital and enjoy the rural life style but not the acres of mowing and gardens these days, smaller block to play with when we buy there. Thanks for your ideas though.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Again, sounds like you have a good plan in place and you're sure to enjoy the area you have chosen.
You said something in your post about "buying" where you will live. I'm assuming you realize you can buy a condo but as a foreign citizen, you can not own land here. If you put it in the name of a local, you are putting yourself at extreme risk no matter how good the relationship might be with them now. In effect, you would own 100% of nothing. Risky business at best.

Jet


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks again Jet,
I am aware of foreign ownership laws in PI but not the leasing from my partner (recognised in most if not all western countries) and whether or not it is possible to go this way in PI; as mentioned before and we are well aware that same sex couples are not recognised. Is this the loop hole? 

As Gary D said it can't be done between husband and wife.
I'm about to answer my own question here. As Bengie is recognised as my partner here in Oz and holds permanent residency in Oz; if we part ways one day he is entitled to half of our assets, so in theory if we only spend half of our assets or less on property in the Philippines then I have lost nothing.

Having said all this I am still keen to look at the lease scenario because once I settle there I don't want to move again. Yes the attorney will be on the agenda in March, see where we stand and what our options are. I do wish there were condos or town houses on the beach where we want to live but there is nothing like that apart from Thunderbird resort, over priced, over rated. 
Renting is also an option but hard to find.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As a catch up on this thread we secured a beachfront house and lot in Bacnotan, a little further north than we were looking but much quieter and definitely much cheaper than San Juan.
Benjie owns the 2 lots, I own the buildings and improvements and a 25 + 25 year lease,,,,,,, hope to last the first lease fingers crossed as that will make me 83 or 4.
The bureaucracy and inefficiencies involved in the purchase have been a nightmare but hey that's another story.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> The bureaucracy and inefficiencies involved in the purchase have been a nightmare but hey that's another story.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Understatement of the year! ! ! But it does make you feel you have actually accomplished something when done.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Understatement of the year! ! ! But it does make you feel you have actually accomplished something when done.
> 
> Fred


Once the title deed is in our safe then we will have have closure and yes of course put that to bed finally and start on the next "exciting" frustration. Extensions.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

